# Golf Story?



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

What are your 2011 golf story? 

For me, it is how Tiger fought to win a tournament. He displays his old self (sometimes) and on some occasions, his other self, the troubled one. He misses easy putts and get discourage. But I am glad he won at chevron.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My favorite golf stories would be about the scantily clad beverage cart ladies during the warmer months I play. 

I do like 3 of the four majors. The Masters, US Open, and The Open. The Open is my favorite of the three followed closely by the Masters. 

The US Open is a minor favorite because of how hard it is usually set up, and the whimpering, cry baby pro players who complain about the set up. The players seem to forget that no matter how hard it is set up, there is always a winner. 

Then again thinking about those 3 tournaments right now, I could not tell who won them past this year.

Yep, golf should be played, and not watched. That's my story, and I am sticking to it. :laugh:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Mine certainly wouldn't matter to any one but me, winning the Senior Club Championship 2 weeks before my Dad passed (he is the one who instilled the love of the game in me)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

After helping my granddaughter hit the ball at the driving range...I go to hit the ball
and hit something other than the ball that covered me in grass and mud.

Steve we share a thread


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine would have to be playing the newly rebuilt Stevens Park here in Dallas for the first time in 7 years last week and shooting a 91, my best score of the year.


----------

